

Wikileaks nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - flashgordon
http://www.npr.org/2011/02/02/133439342/wikileaks-nominated-for-nobel-peace-prize

======
phlux
Seriously. To give a president a prize when he continued almost every horrid
policy of the worst president in history was a joke.

Wikileaks is a valuable needed service.

~~~
flashgordon
You know when I saw that whole NP for Hope. I was on stunned. What the? I
thought (despite all the beauracracies and marketing hype), the NP was meant
for people who "did something". Well if it was an experiment in incentives
clearly it was an epic failure.

I am hoping that the NBP nomination of Assange at least reduces the
probability of him being extradited to US.

